# Free ProtoBoard (while supplies last)



## Robert (Jul 10, 2022)

Posting this here for the folks who are actually _building things _and not playing in the Breakroom.  









						ProtoBoard (FREE GIVEWAY) - PedalPCB.com
					

Integrated Prototyping Board




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Dan0h (Jul 10, 2022)

Instant buy. Thanks


----------



## szukalski (Jul 10, 2022)

You’re a naughty man. After shipping and customs, this will eat half my component budget for next month.. but damn, you’re a great enabler!

I kept taking it off my cart due to the shipping but this is a great gift! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Brett (Jul 10, 2022)

Holy cow! Thanks, order placed!


----------



## flemming (Jul 10, 2022)

So this is what I get for actually putting a pedal together this morning rather than hanging out on the internet? It's actually all my fault. I was neck deep in off-board wiring working on a pcb that I got on sale from guitarpcb.  Ugh, never again 😀


----------



## andare (Jul 10, 2022)

Wow, so generous!
I missed it. Stupid vacation!


----------



## Phil hodson (Jul 10, 2022)

Did I miss out aldready :-( gutted!


----------



## Robert (Jul 10, 2022)

I have five more, we'll do it again shortly.   Make sure you're on the waitlist for notifications.

I'll post here a few minutes before they go live.


----------



## andare (Jul 10, 2022)

I tried to log in to order but I can't remember my password and I'm away from my computer 😀

Alright I have two protoboards mini waiting for me as soon as I come back from my holiday. Those will suffice.

You guys enjoy!


----------



## Robert (Jul 10, 2022)

You don't have to be logged in, you can check out as a guest and I can add it to your account later.


----------



## andare (Jul 11, 2022)

I finally retrieved my password, logged in, joined the waitlist and then I missed the email when the boards became available because I was asleep.

Stupid time zones! Why do we need them? The earth is flat anyway!

🤣


----------

